# filling nail holes on trim??



## urbanstain (Oct 22, 2008)

hi every one just wondering what techneque and product you use to fill holes mostly trim in new construction, i use a dap proudct called crackshot its a heavey weight spackle it sands easy i use a putty nife to apply and im sue not to leave exsess around hole works well for me minnimal divvits 

i see some guys use fingers and dab it in, ive seen guys caulk them i have eaven seen guys that use a oil base color putty after trim is painted

sorry for all the miss spelled words


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Any decent filler is suffice. Why ask such a basic question..?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

toothpaste


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> toothpaste


That's ok for caulking but flour and water works best for nail holes.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i like the lightweight for nail holes


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Crawfords.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Crawfords.


Same here. 

It is a pretty basic question. If you did a search i am sure you would find my answer there at least twice already.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Putty aint worth a damn, use spackle and sand it smooth. Putty is for trash paint jobs for people you dont like.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We use light weight spackle, sand, prime and then go over again with Elmers wood filler.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

*elmer makes glue*

Muralo spackle bar none the best I have used.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> Muralo spackle bar none the best I have used.


I really don't know what to say. I think you opened up a can of worms.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Im just being honest.....its good spackle.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


>


Stick around MD, ya learn something new everyday.:whistling2:


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Anything that has a deformed looking poorky the pig on it I stay away from. great glue.....but not a painters "tool" , more usefull for hacks.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What's up Bushdude?


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont spreckin?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> Anything that has a deformed looking poorky the pig on it I stay away from. great glue.....but not a painters "tool" , more usefull for hacks.



Under what circumstances have you found it to fail? Many of us haven't found its limit yet.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I havnt found it to be as usefull as muralo. as for it limits it could be handy........but im sure it has its limits it not made by NASA so its not as raw as say tang water and a putty knife.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use something similar to the elmers. I do not care for the lightweight, since the holes always seem to need refilling to disappear completely.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> What's up Bushdude?


Something like that.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

I use crawfords


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PrecisionPainting said:


> I use crawfords


Welcome to the forum Precision, that is one bright green room in your album.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I use something similar to the elmers. I do not care for the lightweight, since the holes always seem to need refilling to disappear completely.


Dean,

The lightweight don't have as an agressive adhesive as the Elmers. It's OK for plaster but ain't as good for trim, and useless (IMO) for feathering chipped paint. But Bondo is best for that - unless you wanna make your own material - exopy mixed with micro balloons


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

micro ballons? please explain im new to this one.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

sean,

Thanks and yes when i seen the color i was shocked too but i knew it would make trim "pop" and was a babies room


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PrecisionPainting said:


> sean,
> 
> Thanks and yes when i seen the color i was shocked too but i knew it would make trim "pop" and was a babies room


Looks great PP ...I like the blue.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

just starting off business wise been work for a company for 4 years now and had my business almost a year


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> micro ballons? please explain im new to this one.


http://www.eagerplastics.com/7962.htm

in model aviation we use them mixed with all sorts of glues to make a light, strong and VERY sandable filler.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I use crawfords for nail holes and MH ready paste for dings and minor surface imperfections or holes where I can a palm sander on it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Anything that has a deformed looking poorky the pig on it I stay away from.


Except the bar


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> http://www.eagerplastics.com/7962.htm
> 
> in model aviation we use them mixed with all sorts of glues to make a light, strong and VERY sandable filler.


 Is it very costly?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is which costly? Model Aviation ? Or the microballoons and epoxy?


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

The painter i used to work for used to use durabond 45 on all holes unless it was to be stained.I like to use lightwieght spackle 2 coats sand then prime.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Mircoballoons and epoxy. I'll check the model airplane forum when I have questions about that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> Mircoballoons and epoxy. I'll check the model airplane forum when I have questions about that.


well we don't want you going to some fly-boy forum and getting hooked 

Prolly more expensive than bondo.

Top Flite Microballoons Filler 8 oz $14.32

Tower Hobbies 30-Minute Epoxy 9 oz. $7.99 

This is way more than one would need for a few jobs.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?I=LXHZ15&P=8


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

If it is doing a great job as a filler, and doesnt crack or have shrinkage then it very well may be worth a few extra bucks. Im guessing it takes paint well also?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> If it is doing a great job as a filler, and doesnt crack or have shrinkage then it very well may be worth a few extra bucks. Im guessing it takes paint well also?


I know it accepts solvent based paints - lacquer, dope, alkyd. Don't know about water bornes. The planes' engines are powered by either gasoline or glow fuel ( methanol, nitromethane and oil). Those substances raise havoc with waterbornes.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

got ya......these things are good to no.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys really use wood filler? Doesn't it dry up as you use it and just basically make a mess. Seems like more trouble then it's worth.... we just use light weight quick and easy


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> You guys really use wood filler? Doesn't it dry up as you use it and just basically make a mess. Seems like more trouble then it's worth.... we just use light weight quick and easy


We use lightweight the first time around before priming. After priming, before we sand the trim, we double check all nail holes. We probably had 4 or 5 guys filling holes in prep stages so it is very important to check everyones work several times. We double check with wood filler because it holds better and will form better for a high quality finish. Lightweight is too light and will fall out when using to fill half moon's or sunk nail holes. We paint alot of new construction homes per year and are not a turn and burn company. We have tried every possible combination and we feel this works best for us.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> We have tried every possible combination and we feel this works best for us.


Thats what it's all about folks. So before coming here and claiming you have the best product for this and that. Try everything, then come and say this is why we use this product, this is why it's best for us. I think by doing so it will help others to understand the individual much better. NEPS is no fly by nighter and what he says and the way he does things sinks into my head. So before questioning try to listen.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> You guys really use wood filler? Doesn't it dry up as you use it and just basically make a mess. Seems like more trouble then it's worth.... we just use light weight quick and easy


 
aron i agree,,,,i tried the elmers woodfiller (prowallguy recomended) and i thought it was a big pain in the butt,,,,,,,the lightweight went on a lot quicker, and sanded better,,,but it was worth a shot checking it out.


maybe ill try the micro balloons and epoxy arch speaks highly of,,,lol


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Thats what it's all about folks. So before coming here and claiming you have the best product for this and that. Try everything, then come and say this is why we use this product, this is why it's best for us. I think by doing so it will help others to understand the individual much better. NEPS is no fly by nighter and what he says and the way he does things sinks into my head. So before questioning try to listen.


:red_indian: < Why does this guy pop in my head everytime I read your posts.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> Thats what it's all about folks. So before coming here and claiming you have the best product for this and that. Try everything, then come and say this is why we use this product, this is why it's best for us. I think by doing so it will help others to understand the individual much better. NEPS is no fly by nighter and what he says and the way he does things sinks into my head. So before questioning try to listen.


 
before questioning listen to neps or you? or to you after you listened to neps? do you have the red blinking phone too?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

high fibre said:


> beforequestioninglistentonepsoryou?ortoyouafteryoulistenedtoneps?doyouhavetheredblinkingphonetoo?


There ya go buddy, if fixed it for you once again:yes::yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tim,

Some people refuse to listen to experience. 

Now to the doubters:

I saw one of the best painting Co's in Boston use Elmer's Woodfiller for feathering some chipped area. I thought, hmmmm, wonder what that stuff is. I saw one of my painting buddies using it to fill everything from nailsets to hammer smilies, I thought ahhhh, that's the stuff. I asked you guys (or maybe just PWG) what to use when I redid my office - Elmers ! BINGO!

I used it. It really is the best for what it is. 18 months later on a poorly insulated window, the skim coat on the 100 year old abused stool cap still looks like a new piece of wood.

And in my almost 40 years in the trades, believe me I've tried them all. JC, hot mud, caulk, glazing compound, Durham Rock Hard, weldwood, sawdust mixed with *GLUE*, spackle light, lite spackle, Bondo, my own concoction of Epoxy and microballoons, EVERYTHING, except toothpaste. And NOTHING is better for more filling situations than Elmers Wood Filler.

The Bondo and my little mixture are specialty fillers, and not for everything. 

So friends, when you have 9/10 of the PROFESSIONALS here claim this is the most suitable product, it ain't because NEPS calls Tim and tells him what to say. It's because we all have found THROUGH EXPERIENCE with many products that this is the best. Next year a new product may come around that is better, and when it does, we will all try it and judge it.

(I'm expecting my kick-back check from Elsie soon)


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Tim,
> 
> Some people refuse to listen to experience.
> 
> ...


There ya have it again folks, why would you not listen to a guy with 40 years experience???? Did I say it right Arch? If so, call me back and i'll give you my home address so you can send out that ten dollar check. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> There ya have it again folks, why would you not listen to a guy with 40 years experience???? Did I say it right Arch? If so, call me back and i'll give you my home address so you can send out that ten dollar check. :thumbsup:



the check's in the mail ! And I won't come ....... oh never mind


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Elmers isnt whats best for me so I guess I fall in that 1% again. Muralo interior spackle is what does the trick for me, and someone who doesnt leave holidays in the nail holes.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

wood dough products like elmers have been around for a while,,,,while they serve a purpose, i wouldnt reccomend filling nail holes for painted woodwork with it.

will it work? yes, but imo there are better choices.

high fiber suggests that you have several types of fillers in your arsenal.

even micro balloons.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I use polycell flexible woodfiller. It doesn't sink so only needs one fill and it really stands up to the job on any larger holes/spits. An example - This shop had been previously painted by the owner. He'd made an excellent job of it and did everything by the book. He'd used a two-pack marine quality filler (expensive stuff) on the window sills that had split along the grain. A year later it had all failed. He asked me to repaint the front and sort the sills. I used the polycell and it's still as good as new 2 years later. Yes, woodfiller does dry quickly but to me that is a plus. I can sand the stuff more or less as I go.

As for products used in the USA, I don't have access to them so I can't make any commas.


----------



## Bob1357 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pancake batter works good too. Mix it thick like the toothpaste my cousin used to make.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Bob1357 said:


> Pancake batter works good too. Mix it thick like the toothpaste my cousin used to make.


 What are you talking about man!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Bob1357 said:


> Pancake batter works good too. Mix it thick like the toothpaste my cousin used to make.


Whats up with you and pancake batter? You made that suggestion in your other post. How much do you weigh?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bob1357 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know ......... I'm in a real goofy mood today. Actually Sherwin Williams had an exterior interior vinyl spackel that works awesome. Its dense enough to near eliminate priming over the filled holes prior to painting. It sands like lightweight. If your spraying the trim pack you do not have to pre prime filled filled holes. They will not flash (unless your using a sub standard material for your finish coat). This eliminates a lot of labor costs. Pull tight twice, lightly sand, cover and spray.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Depends on the level of finish. Track homes I use drywall mud. For builders I like, i've been using Famowood. You guys got me curious on this Crawford stuff. I'll try some next job and let you know what I think.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i like famowood for filling fine wood work/cabinetry before finishing. very good stuff.


----------



## GA Painter (Jan 29, 2009)

high fibre said:


> i like famowood for filling fine wood work/cabinetry before finishing. very good stuff.



I'll second famowood for stain grade. We use Elmer's wood filler on door casings window casings and beams(paint grade). For some reason we use 33 glazing for crown and base. I am not the boss so I do as I'm told.:whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

GA Painter said:


> I'll second famowood for stain grade. We use Elmer's wood filler on door casings window casings and beams(paint grade). For some reason we use 33 glazing for crown and base. I am not the boss so I do as I'm told.:whistling2:


 
i get the famowood solvent also,,,,,add a splash every now and then to keep it from drying out in the can (it will quick)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

high fibre said:


> i get the famowood solvent also,,,,,add a splash every now and then to keep it from drying out in the can (it will quick)


I hear a splash of the solvent with Cranberry juice keeps the visits to the can regular, and no drying out either.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Actually, ear wax does a great job of nail holes. Try not to clean your ears and you've always got a good supply on hand. Washing behind them is okay as it doesn't affect the supply. I've seen some use the odd bogey or two but that can sometimes be a bit too slimey for my liking and tend snot to make such a nice finish.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

62 responses for filling nail holes....things must be slow.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> 62 responses for filling nail holes....things must be slow.


From 10 differnt people.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Not slow, just new inovative ideas for the working class!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Actually, ear wax does a great job of nail holes. Try not to clean your ears and you've always got a good supply on hand. Washing behind them is okay as it doesn't affect the supply. I've seen some use the odd bogey or two but that can sometimes be a bit too slimey for my liking and tend snot to make such a nice finish.


 
enough of your shenannigans,,,this is a pro painting forum. mods please control this guy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been using the waterborne famowood filler for all my nail hole filling, stained or painted.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

If we are refering to nail holes in trim from a nail gun then lightweight is good enough 90% of the time. Anything bigger I would use wood filler.....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaron, when I had 3 years experience in this field I moved to Palm Beach. The owner, who passed away in 91, would only let us use bondo on the "homes of the filthy rich and famous". Stuff never shrank or popped and would stand up to the heat and humidity. Lousy stuff to sand though, had to use block sanders on the flat surfaces. By the way, I spent the last 2 years in the service at MacDill. Drove through about 6 years ago and spent a couple days in Clearwater/St. Pete. How are things down there? Thinking of relocating/retiring in about 3 years in the Naples area.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Mantis said:


> Depends on the level of finish. Track homes I use drywall mud. For builders I like, i've been using Famowood. You guys got me curious on this Crawford stuff. I'll try some next job and let you know what I think.


Our next residential job starts tomorrow and I guess i'll be sticking with famowood. Tried SW, O'leary, & Repcolite, none of them carry crawford's wood filler. Repcolite carried the crawford's spackle so im assuming they could order me some, but didnt ask.

Anyone use both famo and crawfords? How do they compare to eachother?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Any decent filler is suffice. Why ask such a basic question..?


basic question huh. The $4 putty i use saves me $23,000 a year in labor. Interesting how you look at putty as something so meaningless.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> basic question huh. The $4 putty i use saves me $23,000 a year in labor. Interesting how you look at putty as something so meaningless.



Did I say it was meaningless? I said it was a basic question.

I'd like to know how a brand of putty can save 6 months or so labor costs for a one man business. Do tell.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Aaron, when I had 3 years experience in this field I moved to Palm Beach. The owner, who passed away in 91, would only let us use bondo on the "homes of the filthy rich and famous". Stuff never shrank or popped and would stand up to the heat and humidity. Lousy stuff to sand though, had to use block sanders on the flat surfaces. By the way, I spent the last 2 years in the service at MacDill. Drove through about 6 years ago and spent a couple days in Clearwater/St. Pete. How are things down there? Thinking of relocating/retiring in about 3 years in the Naples area.


Sorry I missed your post wolf. To me it's Paradise. I'm originally from Dayton Ohio, moved here about 7 years ago. I don't do cold anymore!!!
Great friendly relaxed bunch of people. 

Pay scale...Horrible....Warm weather....Priceless!!!!!!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Did I say it was meaningless? I said it was a basic question.
> 
> I'd like to know how a brand of putty can save 6 months or so labor costs for a one man business. Do tell.


Easy, that guy doesn't exist. He was one of the other 6. A putty that works so well and allows me to fill fast and not rework anything. Obviously patching is known to be best for filling holes so you cant see them but the same thing can be done with putty too which can be done far faster than patch. Jeez, I think back to how many guys I had on houses just filling holes. WoW, its crazy to think about it.

I think you underestimate what I do. Not so small time all things considered. 44 sizeable new custom homes in 9 months which mainly have 9 colors each on smooth walls, wide trim etc. Thats 4.8 2300+ sq ft homes each month. One guy and a helper. (not painter) All homes have 16' great rooms and or foyers and a stair system often split or all stained poplar. Approx 20+ doors and windows both of which get painted. Windows get primer and 2 coats. Andersen's, wood sash. Fireplaces, fluted trim, poplar - all the difficult timely stuff. So yeah, its no joke - I really do what a crew used to do.

So when I pop on here and read the bashing and credibility challenges, I have to laugh because, seriously, I know BS when I hear it.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> seriously, I know BS when I hear it.


Me too.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I think you underestimate what I do. So yeah, its no joke - I really do what a crew used to do.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Who is that Mantis?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Who is that Mantis?


That's JP


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

So... I'm no chemist but I'm wondering how well all these fancy new acrylics (which I understand to be water based) stick to putty (Which I think is oil based)?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

With primer.


----------



## lugi (May 15, 2009)

Durham Rock Hard Water Putty works well and last a very long time...


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

urbanstain said:


> hi every one just wondering what techneque and product you use to fill holes mostly trim in new construction, i use a dap proudct called crackshot its a heavey weight spackle it sands easy i use a putty nife to apply and im sue not to leave exsess around hole works well for me minnimal divvits
> 
> i see some guys use fingers and dab it in, ive seen guys caulk them i have eaven seen guys that use a oil base color putty after trim is painted
> 
> sorry for all the miss spelled words



I use painter's putty and cornstarch. It's how I learned to fill holes so it's how I continue to fill holes.


----------



## dreemr13 (Jul 9, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I use something similar to the elmers. I do not care for the lightweight, since the holes always seem to need refilling to disappear completely.


DryDex is a Dap spackle that works fine on base before prime. I use my finger and dust off access with my fingertips. 9 times out of 10, finishing nail holes don't even need to be sanding. Do the same thing on walls for pine/small naile holes. Why sand if you don't need to. Cracks me up when some painters come on site and they use a putty knife for a finishing holes and go sand it after. You could spend all day doing that.

For larger fastners (door frames), will use crackshot. Another Dap product.

I do everything before prime and touch up as needed.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> I use painter's putty and cornstarch. It's how I learned to fill holes so it's how I continue to fill holes.


So what does the corn starch do?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> So what does the corn starch do?


I'm presuming all it does is soaks up and dries out the oil.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would like to see a nail hole patch that would expand as it dries so when you sand it down it would level out.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I try to put the patch on a little thick so I have to sand it down to match, but it's a little time consuming that way.


----------



## Latexfreak (Jun 28, 2009)

*trim hole master*

About twenty years ago I was taught to fill nail holes with spackling. Overfill the holes so when you sand it off there is a level finish to cover for possible shrinkage of the spackling. Of late I use a high quality caulk with little shrinkage and wipe it clean with a sponge that is rung out well. May not be the best way but noone wants to put out the money for a seriously quality paint job anymore, so we all cut corners. :jester:


urbanstain said:


> hi every one just wondering what techneque and product you use to fill holes mostly trim in new construction, i use a dap proudct called crackshot its a heavey weight spackle it sands easy i use a putty nife to apply and im sue not to leave exsess around hole works well for me minnimal divvits
> 
> i see some guys use fingers and dab it in, ive seen guys caulk them i have eaven seen guys that use a oil base color putty after trim is painted
> 
> sorry for all the miss spelled words


----------



## Latexfreak (Jun 28, 2009)

*Omg*

OMG fricken creator above


Workaholic said:


> With primer.


----------

